
Ask HN: Is it possible that I can land a job as a Junior Web Designer? - sercan
Here is the thing, I&#x27;m a 33 year old chemist who is about to move into a new country (Belgium) in the following months. Let&#x27;s say five months later.<p>Besides my experience on chemistry, I can describe myself as a Junior Web Designer by trade who have built numerous web sites for around 15 years for my own ideas, projects. I know HTML5, CSS (not perfect but I am pretty good at with Bootstrap), PHP (no frameworks just coded procedural) and JQuery. Never used Angular, .NET or something else. My websites work on DigitalOcean, Cloudflare. I know a lot in regards of SEO, Growthacking. I am familiar with VCS but not experienced.<p>Now, I want to make a switch in my career and become a Web Designer, Front End Dev, whatever you say. Do you think that I can have a chance to land a job?<p>If not, is it possible that I can improve myself enough in that five months to land a job? If so, what do you recommend me to start with?<p>I really want to make this switch and ready to do anything for so thanks in advance for your help!
======
mpatobin
You absolutely can. I got my first development job at 31 with no experience.
Make a good CV with the projects you built and go into an interview
demonstrating enthusiasm for solving problems and making software.

If you want a job in front end dev spend time mastering vanilla javascript /
es6. Practice using git and do a lot of reading to get a good grasp on the
industry.

freeCodeCamp is surprisingly good and teaches you a lot about modern web
development

------
meric
You can bootstrap from upwork.com into your own freelancing business, and then
into a full time job.

